# Help with an eMachines that won't boot up



## jmtz10

I've got an emachines eT1641-02w that won't boot up . No way to enter BIOS screen, No eMachines screen or anything at all
I've already tried these solution but they didn't help at all:

-Changing the battery
-Using another "tested and working" Power Supply Unit
-Spend a lot of time checking for faulty memory (Checked several times with multiple memory configurations)
-Removed all hardware that might be causing the problem ( Printers, keyboards, mouse, usb parts, etc)
-Not a problem regarding Hard Disk
-Monitor is not the problem
-Connections are not the problem

-Fan seems to be working
-The PC does receive energy

However, I did noticed that when I turn on the PC, the processor's fan starts spinning but almost immediately it starts making sounds like if it would stop spinning (this process repeats for a couple of times), anyhow this does not occur.

The only two parts I haven't check for are the Processor and the Motherboard, however I don't know if I'm missing anything else?

I know that eMachines PCs can't be trusted but I'm trying to fix for a family member

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## esmphoto

wow... my only guess is motherboard maybe? I can't think of anything else that you haven't checked already


----------



## craneop1985

check and make sure that the heatsink fan combination isn't loose from the processor--could be broken loose and processor is overheating because the thermal paste isn't working anymore. Computers shut down really fast when that happens.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Probably a mobo. eMachines are known to have crappy mobos.


----------



## Drenlin

^ And crappy power supplies. Not a good combo.

Just to get it out of the way, look at the label on your power supply. If it's labeled as a Bestec ATX-250-12E, its 5V rail has probably fried your mobo. That model is notorious for it. It used crappy capacitors and no protections on the 5V rail, and the cheap voltage regulation sections they put on the motherboards can't handle the dirty power they're being fed.


Even if that's not your power supply's model, it still a very distinct possibility that the mobo's been fried somehow. The first order of business is to look for any capacitors that look like this:





Notice that some of them are leaking electrolytic fluid, while others are simply bulged out on top. Both are signs of a bad one...the top should be flat. The first place I'd look would be to the left of the CPU socket, where there should be a row of at least three of them. Some boards have eight or more. This is the part of the motherboard that regulates the power going into the CPU. (note that some motherboards, typically BTX designs, have a different configuration, but this row should still be near the cpu socket somewhere)

Here:


----------



## jmtz10

Well to make this problem even more complicated to solve, I checked the mobo ‘s  capacitors but all of them look completely flat without any signs of electrolytic fluid leaks or being bulged out. Also I checked the PSU and instead of the “Bestec ATX-250” model mentioned it was Lite-One (forgot to write the model) but I still believe this has to with the mobo somehow.

Another thing I forgot to mentioned was that when I placed the HDD inside another computer as the only HDD (SATA), Windows would try to boot up but it would get stock in the “Windows failed to shut down properly” message and every time I use the System Restore Option I would get a message saying that the problem was not solved. In other words the HDD is recognized from the BIOS, (not from Ubuntu live cd though), but Windows will not boot.

 Obviously, I  removed this HDD from the eMachines but the problem persists, I don’t get any messages even when there is no HDD connected to the PC, so that’s how I decided the HDD might be corrupted but it’s not the main problem here.

Before I forget, I also checked the heatsink (fan processor) but I don’t think it’s loose in any way,  also the Computer doesn’t shut down by itself, it would stay there receiving energy doing  nothing (besides fan, HDD spinning, lights)  every time I turn it on.
I’m starting to think the PSU killed the mobo and somehow it took the HDD on its way


----------



## Dystopia

Either your motherboard or PSU. As for the hard drive the problem , if it is an IDE drive, make sure the jumper settings are set to master, and that none of the other drives on the same cable are set to master.


----------



## Aastii

The hard drive sounds fine if it is being detected. Your Windows installation can be messed up, which will make it detectable in the BIOS, but if you try to mount it through Ubuntu, or another Linux distro that will boot from CD without installation, it won't work. If you read the message why, it should say on the first line exactly what Windows itself was saying - that Windows didn't shut down properly.

You can get the data off it if you have anything on there you want or need but can't get again, but the only way I have found to do it was by putting in in a hard drive caddy, or another system as a slave drive.

You said you have tried different memory configurations, but have you tried memory from a different system?

Have you tried "bare booting" with just 1 stick of memory, 1 hard drive, CPU and that is it?

Have you tried doing a CMOS reset?

Have you tried with a dedicated graphics card? If not but you have one, put in a different PSU!! If your PSU in your eMachines is fine, it won't be if you put a video card in there because it won't handle the extra laod


----------



## jmtz10

"You can get the data off it if you have anything on there you want or need but can't get again, but the only way I have found to do it was by putting in in a hard drive caddy, or another system as a slave drive."

This is exactly what I did and it worked fine.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"You said you have tried different memory configurations, but have you tried memory from a different system?"
yes, with a memory stick from another system (both DDR2)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Have you tried doing a CMOS reset?"
yes, by removing the CMOS battery and even placing another one from another system.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Have you tried "bare booting" with just 1 stick of memory, 1 hard drive, CPU and that is it?"
yes, just 1 stick of memory, 1 hard drive or no hard drive and all hardware disconnected.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hard Drive is SATA so no problems with jumpers.

Once again, I apprecaite all help.


----------



## Nanobyte

The problem does seem rather terminal!  From the behaviour of the fans on start, it seems as though "the power OK" may be cycling or the reset button is jammed closed.  That could be a MB issue.  However, try disconnecting the power and reset switches at the MB terminals and manually operate the inputs at the MB using a jumper wire.

Edit: Found a screenshot which only shows a single button.  You would have to simulate with the jumper whatever timing is required for on and reset (prolonged hold?)


----------



## Aastii

I would say, as the fans are actually spinning up, that your motherboard is the culprit rather than your PSU. You can't really tell though unless you swap out known working parts, including a CPU. Generally, a processor won't just die, they are virtually indestructible, so the likelyhood of it being your CPU are slim to say the very least


----------



## swaltersjr

*One last thing*

Im having the same issues as the originating poster. I have swapped power supplies and ram etc. Heres my thing, I have deemed it being the mobo, but i noticed something just now. When i connect the main power connector(p1) to the mobo and leave the 4 pin (p2) disconnected, the PC boots up and stays running. When i power it down and connect the 4 pin back to the mobo and power it up, it does the little fan spin and hdd power up and then shuts back down. What do you guys think?


----------



## cabinfever1977

time to replace the motherboard


----------

